# για την τιμή των όπλων



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Π.χ. απεργίες για την τιμή των όπλων.

Από ΛΝΕΓ:
*για την τιμή των όπλων* = για υποχώρηση, συμβιβασμό ή ήττα, κατά την οποία τηρούνται τα προσχήματα, ώστε να διαφυλάσσεται η αξιοπρέπεια τού ηττημένου

Μόνο δύο ιδέες μέχρι στιγμής, καμία απολύτως ικανοποιητική.
*as a face-saving measure* (για τη διαφύλαξη της αξιοπρέπειας, που λέει το ΛΝΕΓ)
*for appearances’ sake / for the sake of appearances* (για την τήρηση των προσχημάτων)

Ειδικά για τις απεργίες:
*strike for the sake of striking* (απομακρύνομαι αντί να πλησιάζω)

Ε, κάτι καλύτερο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2010)

Υπάρχουν μερικές χιλιάδες γκουγκλοευρήματα για το for honor's sake, αλλά μάλλον ούτε αυτό σε καλύπτει...


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται, π.χ. *fight for honor's sake*.


----------



## arberlis† (Apr 26, 2010)

Από το OED, λήμμα appearance:

1711 Steele Spect. No. 97 _2 It often happen'd that a Duel was fought to save Appearances to the World.

Το παράθεμα μπορεί κάλλιστα να μεταφραστεί "για την τιμή των όπλων".


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2010)

Νομίζω το to save appearances αποδίδεται «για να σώσει/κρατήσει τα προσχήματα», όχι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω το to save appearances αποδίδεται «για να σώσει/κρατήσει τα προσχήματα», όχι;


Όλα αυτά (save face, save appearances, for the sake of appearances) έχουν σχέση με τη διάσωση των προσχημάτων (ή τη διάσωση της τιμής των όπλων). Για τις περιπτώσεις που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η ουσία, αλλά το «φαίνεσθαι».


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

Προσθέτω:

*save face* = διασώζω το γόητρό μου


----------

